# Linde Equity Report



## JBond123 (May 14, 2018)

Linde Equity Report

This forum doesn't allow posting link. Google it to get more info.

Sold a house and have a bit of money to invest.

Subscription is $199 per yr.

Anybody wants to share subscription to this excellent newsletter for US stocks? PM me.

Recommended stocks are aggressive growth stocks so best to diversify and not to put all your eggs in 1 basket.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I highly doubt that any newsletter subscription would be worth $200 per year. Probably USD, too.


----------



## JBond123 (May 14, 2018)

Spudd said:


> I highly doubt that any newsletter subscription would be worth $200 per year. Probably USD, too.


It's $199 Cdn. Google the their website and do some DD.

Performance: May 3, 2000 to May 4, 2018
Number of stock recommendations:
216

Annualized average price gain:
27.9%

Average share price gain:
27.2%

Average holding period:
11.7 months


----------

